

Dr. Seuss Book: Yes, They Found It in a Box - pepys
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/22/books/dr-seuss-book-a-discovery-in-a-box-and-then-a-reconstruction.html

======
straws
I'm getting really sick of these monad tutorials

~~~
doug1001
+1 funniest thing i have read in a while (would make a great review of this
book on "The Onion", i should think)

------
mixmastamyk
Looking forward to reading with some kiddos I know who are big fans.

Too bad they don't take the same care in developing other Seuss projects... it
was just awful what they did to the Lorax in the last movie. Poor Dr. probably
rolled over in his grave.

~~~
sjwright
If you're wondering how bad _The Lorax_ feature film really was, put
succinctly it felt like it was embarrassed about its source material. Few of
Seuss' words remain in the dialogue; on the one rare exception, the words were
spoken by a character not found in the book and then immediately dismissed as
weird.

If _The Lorax_ had Seuss rolling in his grave, _The Cat in the Hat_ with Mike
Myers had Seuss spinning hard.

 _Horton Hears a Who_ on the other hand is quite good; an honorable example of
how Seuss' material can be adapted to a feature film.

~~~
Vexs
That cat in the hat movie was an abomination. I mean, the source material
isn't much to work with, however they just took the character and plopped him
into some nonsense storyline with naught but suggestive glances towards the
book.

Horton hears a who was pretty good though, and I think that was because the
book had a plot that you could work with. The lorax had that possibility, but
they just mucked it up.

------
philbarr
I still sometimes catch myself staring out of the window thinking, "when
tweetle beetles battle in a puddle that's a tweetle beetle puddle battle. And
when tweetle beetles battle with their paddles in a puddle that's a tweetle
beetle puddle paddle ba....stop it! Stop it, brain!"

~~~
up_and_up
"Who comes? ...

Crow comes.

Slow Joe Crow comes.

Who sews crow's clothes?

Sue sews crow's clothes.

Slow Joe Crow sews whose clothes?

Sue's clothes.

Sue sews socks of fox in socks now.

Slow Joe Crow sews Knox in box now.

Sue sews rose on Slow Joe Crow's clothes.

Fox sews hose on Slow Joe Crow's nose.

Hose goes.

Rose grows.

Nose hose goes some.

Crow's rose grows some."

Love reading "Fox in Socks" to my kids.

~~~
doug1001
just seems like nonsense without the drawing in the book to refer to :-)

(David Hyde Pierce--who i think was the brother in the show "Frasier"\--reads
the entire book in a video on youtube.

------
csense
"William Ellsworth Spaulding, the director of the education division at
Houghton Mifflin who later became its chairman, compiled a list of 348 words
he felt were important for first-graders to recognize and asked Geisel to cut
the list to 250 words and write a book using only those words. Spaulding
challenged Geisel to 'bring back a book children can't put down.' Nine months
later, Geisel, using 236 of the words given to him, completed The Cat in the
Hat." \-- Wikipedia

Dr. Seuss: Language hacker

